# 64 degree lob wedge tried today



## markgs (Jun 2, 2013)

well i went out and bought a cheap dunlop 64 degree lobe wedge today 14 bounce to try it on tight summer lies. i have been on the practice hole in the golf course for 2 hours having lots of fun with it. from 50/60 yards it is perfect, and puts some serious spin on the ball stopping on a penny. I always feel someting only once or twice a round i could do with a club that can do this. pros and cons, can be perfect over bunkers or water, nice for litte chip shoots, if it goes wrong god help. will it make my bag who know!!  only thing i can say is if it does make my bag i will invest on a better quality wedge maybe a cleveland.  Anyone else carry one and if so what are there pros/cons and what do you use it for


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2013)

One word - why? It will cost more shots than it will save


----------



## DCB (Jun 2, 2013)

'14Â° bounce' and 'tight summer lies' are words not usually found in the same sentence


----------



## bozza (Jun 2, 2013)

I'd be worried about hitting myself in the face with the ball with that much loft in my hands!

If you are confident with it and can use it right then why not but i would never need one to be honest.


----------



## brendy (Jun 2, 2013)

Whatever does the job Mark, as I said before (hell, some hackers even use hybrids! ), I have one but it will never ever see the course, more just a toy for practice ground and garden, even the novelty of that has worn off.


----------



## One Planer (Jun 2, 2013)

DCB said:



			'14Â° bounce' and 'tight summer lies' are words not usually found in the same sentence 

Click to expand...

Agree with this :thup:


----------



## Robobum (Jun 2, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			.......It will cost more shots than it will save
		
Click to expand...

Assuming the OP's technique is poor!

Will cost no more shots than any other club if technique is ok.


----------



## brendy (Jun 2, 2013)

Wedges like that come in handy when you want to put the ball back in your stance and still have a healthy open faced loft. Dont knock it til you try it, as I said though, not for me to use one on course though.


----------



## markgs (Jun 2, 2013)

i had a bag of 100 practice balls in and dropped 97 on the green from 55 yards. ps my back hurts now though


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Assuming the OP's technique is poor!

Will cost no more shots than any other club if technique is ok.
		
Click to expand...

If that was the case why don't more tour pros use one. I know Lefty does but they hardly fill the bags of many others. They are good enough to use a 56 or 58 and open the face. I really don't think a 64 in the hands of an average club golfer with or without adequate technique will save that many shots and will actually cost more.


----------



## Robobum (Jun 2, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If that was the case why don't more tour pros use one. I know Lefty does but they hardly fill the bags of many others. They are good enough to use a 56 or 58 and open the face. I really don't think a 64 in the hands of an average club golfer with or without adequate technique will save that many shots and will actually cost more.
		
Click to expand...

Like all of us, they have a set number of clubs to fill the range from (for them) 300yds down to zero yds, they have dreamy short games with a 58 or 60 - the 64 would be too limiting for them. I also think Phil likes to be a bit out of the ordinary, the 64, Frankenwood, two drivers etc......

I think you judge the club by the inadequacies in your own technique - not everyone is the same.

I wouldn't have one though


----------



## tsped83 (Jun 2, 2013)

I can't think of a single scenario on my course where a 64' wedge would be needed or useful. 58' is more than enough for me. That said, you don't play my course so if you're trying to loft the ball up and over a house, then crack on.


----------



## markgs (Jun 2, 2013)

Robobum said:



			Like all of us, they have a set number of clubs to fill the range from (for them) 300yds down to zero yds, they have dreamy short games with a 58 or 60 - the 64 would be too limiting for them. I also think Phil likes to be a bit out of the ordinary, the 64, Frankenwood, two drivers etc......

I think you judge the club by the inadequacies in your own technique - not everyone is the same.

I wouldn't have one though 

Click to expand...


I agree everyone is different, i just feel sometime i want to pin point where i want to put the ball from 50/60 yard. I know a guy who uses 7 iron off tee even on par 5 and he is always on the green for 3 so its horses for courses


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 2, 2013)

I have a 64 degree but its only used when the ball is sitting lush and high flip over bunker is needed. But mostly it thinks its a 6.4 degree, and can go about 200yrds.


----------



## Hopey84 (Jun 2, 2013)

I carry a 64 but only really use it if I need to stop the ball quickly on a down slope etc.

I never use it for a full swing but its great for little dinks around the green or out of bunkers with tight wet sand.

Mine is a ping TS so is a low bounce, never tried one with high bounce but it sounds like a recipe for disaster off tight lies.


----------



## Robobum (Jun 2, 2013)

markgs said:



			I agree everyone is different, i just feel sometime i want to pin point where i want to put the ball from 50/60 yard. I know a guy who uses 7 iron off tee even on par 5 and he is always on the green for 3 so its horses for courses
		
Click to expand...

I'm agreeing with you - if that yardage is tricky for you with a half or 3/4 shot then being more committed and aggressive with a 64 sounds ideal for you.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 2, 2013)

I sit firmly in the pitch it from 20-60 yards camp. After a few lessons and a lot of practice I can pretty much kill a 52* or PW pitch in a yard or two on a green. It takes a lot of practice and effort to learn, mostly stopping your hands from delofting and setting up to use all of the loft at impact. 

Once learnt its far easier to control than a lobber from the same distance for me, I have tried hitting my 56* full but I never come close to the consistency of a 3/4 or half shot with other clubs and the stopping distance is easily accounted for as they only differ by a yard or so.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 2, 2013)

I've never owned and never will own any wedge over 58 deg.
Complete and utter waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## markgs (Jun 2, 2013)

80 yards my pw is perfect


----------



## Yosser (Jun 2, 2013)

markgs said:



			i had a bag of 100 practice balls in and dropped 97 on the green from 55 yards. ps my back hurts now though
		
Click to expand...

Ok, I'll own up I have one in my bag. I bought it when I first started playing as I could not get out of bunkers, you can play out of bunkers using it without opening the face and it will pop the ball up. However now that my bunker play has improved I've realised that it can be a bit inflexible due to the lack carry if you are in the back of a large bunker. Now I just tend to use my sand wedge with an open face, I believe my SW is 55 Deg.

Recently and amazingly I have really been enjoying using wedges, it has started becoming one of the better parts of my game. I tend to play the ball from the middle of the stance, hands well forward, steep swing, hit down and tend to take a massive divot - breeze block size sometimes. Seems to work for me on PW/SW/64, dead straight with tremedous height, such is the confidence with these at the moment that I actually used the 64 twice - full shots, both from the fairway to get over bunkers to small tight greens with trouble behind. Your right about the distance it is 55 yards exactly and stops on a dime, hit one right over the flag and stopped it the other side on a really slopping green. Jaws dropped on the two guys I was playing with, especially as they had just witnessed my driving - Is this the same bloke they must have been thinking?? Oh I also used it last week as well to get over a bunker, this time a stab chip, closer in and needed to stop it urgently.


----------



## markgs (Jun 2, 2013)

Yosser said:



			Ok, I'll own up I have one in my bag. I bought it when I first started playing as I could not get out of bunkers, you can play out of bunkers using it without opening the face and it will pop the ball up. However now that my bunker play has improved I've realised that it can be a bit inflexible due to the lack carry if you are in the back of a large bunker. Now I just tend to use my sand wedge with an open face, I believe my SW is 55 Deg.

Recently and amazingly I have really been enjoying using wedges, it has started becoming one of the better parts of my game. I tend to play the ball from the middle of the stance, hands well forward, steep swing, hit down and tend to take a massive divot - breeze block size sometimes. Seems to work for me on PW/SW/64, dead straight with tremedous height, such is the confidence with these at the moment that I actually used the 64 twice - full shots, both from the fairway to get over bunkers to small tight greens with trouble behind. Your right about the distance it is 55 yards exactly and stops on a dime, hit one right over the flag and stopped it the other side on a really slopping green. Jaws dropped on the two guys I was playing with, especially as they had just witnessed my driving - Is this the same bloke they must have been thinking?? Oh I also used it last week as well to get over a bunker, this time a stab chip, closer in and needed to stop it urgently.
		
Click to expand...

This is the exact scenario i want one for, i really can not wait to be 55 yards out to use it. i can not believe there is so many haters of this club, not only gets you where you want to be but can be a exactly what is need in certain cases


----------



## scratch (Jun 2, 2013)

How the hell do you hit a 64* wedge 60 yards??


----------



## One Planer (Jun 2, 2013)

scratch said:



			How the hell do you hit a 64* wedge 60 yards??  

Click to expand...

With 14* of bounce a fat-thin gets my vote :smirk:


----------



## brendy (Jun 2, 2013)

Answer: With the back of it



scratch said:



			How the hell do you hit a 64* wedge 60 yards??  

Click to expand...


----------



## markgs (Jun 2, 2013)

scratch said:



			How the hell do you hit a 64* wedge 60 yards??  

Click to expand...


full swing full commitment


----------



## scratch (Jun 2, 2013)

markgs said:



			full swing full commitment
		
Click to expand...



Well good luck with that! I have a 60* and I seldom try to hit that 60 yards, way too inconsistent. When you get that much loft on a club it is far too easy to slide underneath and pop it straight in the air.

Seriously mate, these sort of clubs are not designed to be hit flat out.


----------



## stevie_r (Jun 2, 2013)

there's a 64 hidden away in my attic, the distance it went up in the air exceeded the distance it went forward


----------



## Yosser (Jun 2, 2013)

markgs said:



			full swing full commitment
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say that!! It's probably a shot that suits me, I'm an ex-footballer and everybody tells me that my biggest problem is trying to smash it. Been told by my pro and many good players at my club that I only need half a swing due to my physice and I'm getting there apart from when what's between my ears gets in the way.


----------



## Yosser (Jun 2, 2013)

Where did 60 yards come from?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 2, 2013)

To hit a lofted club that far you are surely delofting it at impact, my 56 hardly goes that far when I give it full belt and I am pretty sure I am maintaining the loft at impact.


----------



## scratch (Jun 2, 2013)

Yosser said:



			Where did 60 yards come from? 

Click to expand...

It's in the original post  :thup:


----------



## Yosser (Jun 2, 2013)

ScienceBoy said:



			To hit a lofted club that far you are surely delofting it at impact, my 56 hardly goes that far when I give it full belt and I am pretty sure I am maintaining the loft at impact.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, if you read my first post I did mention about hand/stance/angle of attack and I hit down. I do accept that it isn't that flexible in terms of a club which warrants a place in the bag, I am look for a 60, but haven't decided on the bounce. To be honest the 64 is actually more relevant to me than my 3 wood, which I can only really use from the tee as I prefer the 5 wood from the fairway. My 3 wood goes the same distance as my driver, so for me the two clubs do the same job, I could swap one for another wedge. Horses for courses, I think well all look at our set and think about which 14 we need for a particular course, I'm as surprised as anyone that the 64 is still in the bag - AND I've used it, as I've been terrified of using it from the fairway until recently.


----------



## Yosser (Jun 2, 2013)

scratch said:



			It's in the original post  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

50-60 yard = 55? 

I quoted the one that said 55. To be honest 55 is right, that's when I'd be thinking of this club, I've GPS checked on our course with the shot I played its right. Anyway I'm not fussed, nowt to prove, not a BS-er it was one of my better ones yesterday one of the few positives to take forward.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 2, 2013)

My 60 deg carries around 60 yards with a full swing, my 56 SW around 80 yards, 52 GW 100 yards and 48 PW around 120.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 3, 2013)

I bought a Dunlop 64 Â°  LW years ago and I found it too hard to hit and could do the same job with my SW.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 3, 2013)

I also have a Dunlop 64 deg, that i got from a sport and soccer store for Â£4.99. Its fantastic its had some real good use.

Esp when we started getting bind weed come though is some of the flower beds in the Garden. When i spot some i shove the grip end in the ground and train the bindweed up it then sprey with week killer, brilliant. 

As for golf shots with it... i would imag 60 yards is quite easy easp with 14 deg of bounce.... thin everytime, i fact you might even get it to go further


----------



## woody69 (Jun 3, 2013)

SocketRocket said:



			My 60 deg carries around 60 yards with a full swing, my 56 SW around 80 yards, 52 GW 100 yards and 48 PW around 120.
		
Click to expand...

Freaky. I'm exactly the same as this! I don't feel special anymore!


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Jun 3, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			As for golf shots with it... i would imag 60 yards is quite easy easp with 14 deg of bounce.... thin everytime, i fact you might even get it to go further

Click to expand...

Yip on the occasion i hit the thing properly, more than not a thin most of the time.


----------



## Matty (Jun 3, 2013)

I've hit a 64 degree wedge once and once only. The ball went about 15 yards forward and massively high up - not really a shot I'd need on the course I play so it went back on the shelf.


----------

